# Malaysian customs and electronic cigarettes



## tsiritros

Hi all,

I will be flying to Australia soon with a 17-hour stop-over at KLIA. I want to bring my electronic cigarette with me, including the nicotine containing liquids that come with it. I have been trying to find information on whether the nicotine liquids are allowed, but I'm stumped!

Does anyone know / have experience with this? I have checked the customs webpage, but it doesn't provide any information on this. There is an online inquiry form that doesn't work. 

I'd be grateful if someone could let me know whether nicotine liquids are legal in Malaysia (and whether it is taken into account that I'm only spending the night at the airport hotel then flying to Oz); or if someone could direct me to a suitable contact at KLIA customs to email.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## giangkun

Hi, I'm Giangkun from Malaysia. I am a student. Malaysia has some specific rules for Malaysian customs and electronic cigarettes. Some example are:
- 200 cigarettes or 50 cigars or 225 grammes of tobacco;
- max. 1 litre of wine, spirits or malt liquor;
- max. 100 matches;
- cosmetics, perfumery, soaps and dentrifices in open containers to a total max. value of MYR 200.-;
- max. 3 pieces of new wearing apparel;
- one pair of new footwear;
- one unit of each portable electrical or battery operated appliance for personal care and hygiene;
- a total max. of MYR 75.- of dutiable food preparations;
- gifts and souvenirs up to a total value of max. MYR 200.- (except goods from Langkawi and Labuan, up to a total value of max. MYR 500.-).

The trafficking of illegal drugs is a serious offence in Malaysia and the penalty for such an offence is death.

The items 1. through 9. can only be imported duty free if the following conditions are met:
- the articles are imported by the visitor on his person or his baggage;
- non-alien residents stay in Malaysia more than 120 hours;
- nationals and residents of Malaysia have left the country for more than 120 hours.

Prohibited:
- all goods from South Africa and Israel;
- any article bearing the imprint or reproduction of any currency note, bank note or coin which are current or have at any time been issued in any country.
I think this information will help you.


----------



## lorgnette

(and whether it is taken into account that I'm only spending the night at the airport hotel then flying to Oz)

During transit, there is no customs. 

When you land, show the electronic cigarette and inform officer at the transit lounge to direct you to a smoking room.


----------

